# August Photo Contest Winner.



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*
*You should send that picture into the Golden Retriever Weekly Magazine.....*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous photo! Congrats!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great picture!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lovely pic.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats! Great picture.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww!! Love that picture! Congrats!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is the most adorable photo ever!! Sooooo sweet! Congrats, Steph!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! A VERY sweet photo!!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

That was the one I picked on the poll because I love how focused both were on whatever was in the leaves between them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

CONGRATS ESSAY

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Rob and congrats Essjay!

Just let me know what you want the next topic to be.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture. Congratulations on winning this month.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! Very cute picture!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, love the picture


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Rob! That's kind of you to let me choose, although I'm struggling to think of a theme.

Thanks for the votes everybody!  There were truly some amazing photos entered in the contest, I had a really hard time voting!

Let's hear a couple of your theme ideas and I'll pick one tomorrow around lunch time!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Goofy Golden (whether that's funny faces for the camera or the chewing-bones-with-style candid moments or whatever funny pics you've captured on camera)

2. Early morning capture (like whether your dog is artistically posing out in the foggy/frosty morning or doing the 'I'm too tired to get up without treats' look)

3. Jumping Action (whether that is jumping obstacles in performance sports, leaping after a toy, or whatever). 

4. What Do You Have? (not just toys in the mouth, but also branches, rocks, _anything_ you've captured your dog showing off). 

5. Dog + Is Most Like (pose your dog with a picture/toy/statue of SOMETHING he's most like in your head) <- For example, our Sammy would have been posed with seal and our Danny with a polar bear.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought of my theme and will pm marshab!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

That is a adorable picture.....I love it!


----------

